# Colnago Gran Fondo Los Angeles



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I attended the Colnago Gran Fondo in Los Angeles (June 25 and 26, 2011) this past weekend. Saturday was spent at the Bike Expo, looking at various bicycles and components as well as talking with the Service Corse people from Campagnolo. Mr. Colnago and Alex Colnago were gracious with their time. Mr. Colnago signed my Gran Fondo jersey as well as the top tube of my EPQ. I also had my picture taken with Mr. Colnago and the EPQ. While waiting for the picture to be taken, Mr. Colnago inspected my bike and found the front brake pads a little too close to the rim for his liking. He turned the adjustment screw until the clearance met his approval and the lever travel satisfied his expectations. The man is absolutely amazing, his energy and willingness to meet with people is really something.

The ride on Sunday attracted about 1,000 riders; this is the first year it was held in Los Angeles. I have ridden the Colnago Gran Fondo in San Diego the past two years and have watched participation grow each year. The events raise money for charity and riders have a choice of riding a fun but challenging course or a much longer rider that will truly test a rider's climbing ability.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I also asked about the top tube on the EPQ being different than the top tube on any other Colnago. Alex Colnago pointed out that the seat tube lug on the EPQ and the C 59 are identical and that the shape of the top tube on the EPQ is flat in the same manner as the C 59 on the top and bottom portion of the top tube. I did not find out if there is a reinforcement method employed inside the tube.


----------

